# الي محبي علم كهرباء اتصالات



## mahmoud awd (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قسم اتصالات من الاقسام اللي بسميها بحر من العلوم لا يمكن لشخص واحد احصاؤه
من دراسة نفسها للموبيل لسيسكو لعالم الويرلس لعالم الفويب مجالات كتيييييير جدا
الهدف من المقاله دي اعاده التركيز بين الدراسة ومتطلبات سوق العمل...واحاول جاهدا لاني كنت ولا زلت اتعلم ان اساعد ولو بالقليل واستفاد من المتعلمين سواء اكبر او اصغر
لذلك سنبدا بتاريخ علم الاكهرباء\اتصالات وبالدراسة نفسها
حتي تعمل الادارة منتدي او جروب يكون فيه الاقسام او ما شابه
لاني علي هذا المنتدي منذ اربع سنين تقريبا
لو يوجد شخص يود السؤال في
تاريخ او المواد الموجوده من اتصالات وانتينا ورياضيات او فيزياء او يريد ان نتناقش او نعمل موضوع لغاية الكلية فقط ليس موبيل او ليس تخصص اخر
فلنبدا او يسال وانا موجود
يوجد هواة التصالات والكترونيات اتصالات عاوزين نغطي كل الجزء ده كويس وبعدين نطلع الي جزء الموبيل او عالم السيكيرتي او الفويب او اي تخصص اخر وكما تعلمون المصادر كثيرة ولكن المهم المصادر الموثوقة من مراجع وكتب علمية
منتظر ردودكم علي اسئلة او مقالات


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## mahmoud awd (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ع المرور اخي


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

* " انا لا اتوقع " *​


----------



## mahmoud awd (28 أكتوبر 2011)

?


----------



## khaldoon1989 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

good idea thank you


----------



## المهندس صديق (29 أكتوبر 2011)

والله فكره ممتازه انو يتعمل لينا مجموعات بالنسبه لدارسي هندسه الاتصالات (طلاب في الجامعه ) وانو اخوانا المهندسين العندهم خبره يقوموا بالشرح والاجابه عن التساؤلات وتكون حلقات دراسيه والطلاب يستفيدوا منها كلها ولكم تحياتي العطره لجميع مهندسي المنتدي


----------



## eng-sawsan (29 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة جيدة ستنعش قسم الاتصالات وتجعله أكثر حيويه 
انا عن نفسي حاحاول أكون مفيدة باي معلومة بعرفها 
وبالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## mahmoud awd (30 أكتوبر 2011)

(المهندس الصديق ) ان شاء الله هنبدا باذن الله الطريق عن طريق فتح مدونة ومواضيع تتحدث عن الدراسة والمعادلات والفيزكال ولو نجحنا هنستمر ان شاء الله واول المواضيع قريب ان شاء الله ونتمني كلو يضيف المعلومات بحيث اللي يدخل يقرا يصبح الموضوع شيق ويصبح اكثر فعالية احسن من الكورسات والمواد التي تدرس وتنسي لابد ان يكون العلم متفاعالا وبالنسبة للاتصالات فهو بحر يحث النفس ع الاندهاش


----------



## mahmoud awd (30 أكتوبر 2011)

eng-sawsan
شكرا علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## mahmoud awd (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هل نبدا في الموضوعات ولا الفكرة ليست جيده


----------



## mustafamogh (15 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اعمل في شركة اتصالات ترانسمشن ممكن ساعد انا جاهز


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## samsam_91 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

طالب في هندسة اتصالات السنة الثانية و الفكرة رائعة اتمنى تطبيقها


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 نوفمبر 2011)

my brother mustafamogh:thx for replay..welcom to share u knowlge..we want to reback the communication Department by sharing knowlege on one way as i said...so i will start explain the history we must all of us be active with topic
BR


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور علي المرووور samsam_91


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور علي المرور rafea1987


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله هبدا بشرح تاريخ علم الاتصالات ولكن ليس من ويكيبيديا او ليس تورايخ وليس اسماء علماء وموضوع ممل ولكن بطريقة اخري وشعاري اللي ملوش تاريخ ملوش حاضر ملووش مستقبل ولا يعلم كيف وصل العلم ولا كيف يفكر


----------



## 68yokfj5t7 (8 مارس 2012)

GREECE PM in televised plea to parliament ahead of budget vote GREECE Greece's far-right party rejects bailout agreement GREECE Eurozone ministers set new conditions for Greece bailout Date created : 12/02/2012 Print Comment Send this page,Lunettes De Soleil Ray BanThe unrest in Athens started when a group on Syntagma square tried to muscle past the police cordon protecting the parliament building.Six people were injured in the mayhem, according to a health ministry source. In the country's second city Thessaloniki, around 20,000 protesters took to the streets to against the austerity package they described as blackmail, which needs to be approved by parliament if Greece is to receive a 130 billion euro ($171 billion) bailout.But while dispersing into nearby streets initially, the crowd soon returned onto the square, with families among the tens of thousands that had gathered. GREECE As Europe huffs and puffs,burberry soldes, Greece fights to stay afloat Another protester,ray ban, Stella Maguina, 33, told AFP: "We are here for our parents and our children,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, for all those who can't come." IN DEPTHPolice said some 80,000 protesters had gathered outside the building where debate on the plan imposed by the country's international creditors -- the EU, the IMF and the European Central Bank -- was ongoing before a late-night vote.Deputies were not expected to vote on the measure before 2200 GMT."It's not easy to live in these conditions," said 49-year-old engineer Andreas Maragoudakis. "By 2020 we will be the Germans' slaves."A man was seen hawking paper masks -- as some form of protection against the tear gas -- as well as Greek flags.Finance Minister Evangelos Venizelos, opening the debate, stressed the importance of backing the government-approved plan to stave off bankruptcy.Civil engineer Anastasia Papadaki,louboutin pas cher, 27 said "the measures are not the solutions to the problem as they will not bring growth.Against the wall of the central bank, the word "Greece" was painted in black and replaced by "Bank of Berlin",burberry soldes, alluding to the impression among Greeks that Germany is dictating the painful austerity measures.Riot police retaliated with tear gas grenades,burberry, scattering protestors into nearby streets where they hurled rocks and molotov cocktails at the security forces. The clashes went on for over two hours in the city centre.People wearing masked smashed shop windows along two major avenues while a bank was set on fire,lunettes rayban, police said.Sunday's protesters included trade unionists,Lunettes De Soleil, youths with shaven heads waving Greek flags, communist activists and left-wing sympathisers, many of them equipped with gas masks.Syntagma square was shrouded in a thick cloud of tear gas. One elderly Greek man could be seen among the demonstrators,burberry, breathing through a gas mask and wearing swimming goggles.AFP - Greek police on Sunday fired tear gas at petrol bomb-throwing protesters outside parliament,louboutin, where tens of thousands had massed in a rally against austerity plans being debated by lawmakers."It's just the international community blackmailing us."相关的主题文章： said a presidential adviser. In today's round-up of the international press " the supporter said. "Tsvangirai has been a loser


----------



## eng.aser (10 مارس 2012)

يا رب ان شاء الله كلنا نساعد بعض فيه


----------

